
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - gillis
A thread similar to this was posted ~1 year ago by illdave. I think it&#x27;s time for an updated 2014 version.<p>If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
shazow
I have a bunch of projects I built up which I consider "done" as far as I'm
concerned, but at the same time they're basically free to run (AppEngine in
the free tier) so I'm always reluctant to sell... I do wish there were people
who wanted to take one of these and build them out to the "next level".

\- [http://www.tweepsect.com/](http://www.tweepsect.com/) \- Gets
300,000~600,000 pageviews per month (about 1/6 uniques), makes a couple
hundred bucks from ads each month. Been around for almost 5 years.

\- [http://colorblendy.com/](http://colorblendy.com/) \- There's also a Chrome
app (20k weekly users), website gets about 4,000~8,000 visits/month. I had
some ideas for making a "Pro" edition with things like importing/exporting
colors from/to CSS stylesheets. Probably need to do some more market research
before diving into this.

\- [http://wedomainsearch.com/](http://wedomainsearch.com/) \- Few hundred
visits per month, brand new (built several months ago). Fairly cool idea that
is really valuable for founders/hobbyists, I use it all the time. Needs some
love for promotion and monetization, though.

I love working on these little stand-alone projects (a few more here:
[http://shazow.net/](http://shazow.net/), also my email address if you want to
reach out), sometimes I wish I could just whip them out and sell them as a
living but the code alone is never as valuable without putting in effort into
growing the audience.

~~~
usaphp
[http://www.tweepsect.com/](http://www.tweepsect.com/) \- is blocked in Russia

~~~
xentronium
These idiots banned a/the cloudflare endpoint.

[1] [http://antizapret.info/index.php](http://antizapret.info/index.php) \---
see for yourself (108.162.196.104)

~~~
yankoff
This site is pretty interesting. Where do they get this data from? I'd think
that banned site list is not published anywhere?

------
catshirt
[http://brainy.io](http://brainy.io) is a project i made that creates a
complete API for you by inferring information from your Backbone code. it is a
rapid prototyping tool.

the simple idea is that you create your front-end application without an API
(using standard Backbone best practices). when you start your application,
Brainy can inspect your routes and models and create an API for you.

future potential includes something like websocket support (syncing data), and
out-of-the-box server side rendering. i have both of these working but not
complete.

i'm not exactly looking to sell the project, but i'd love to appoint a new
owner to the application. it has a lot of potential i just simply can't
prioritize it right now. my email is in my profile if anyone wants to talk
about it.

edit: i'm giving away something i put a lot of time in for free and i'm
getting downvoted. why am i not totally surprised.

------
tobinharris
[http://yuml.me](http://yuml.me)

UML diagrams via a URL. 1,000,000 page views per year. We sell 2-3 enterprise
licenses per year. Customers include Microsoft, Intel, Bose, Lockheed Martin
and Yahoo.

Struggling to find the time & energy to turn this hobby into a stronger
business.

~~~
bowmanb
Not interested in buying, just wanted to show you a little love. I've used
yuml.me and it's great.

~~~
tobinharris
Thanks man :)

------
ValG
Chain Reaction iOS/Android game: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chain-
reaction-connect-dots/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chain-reaction-
connect-dots/id670021880?mt=8)

Makes ~$1500+ in revenue on a monthly basis. Pretty low maintenance, just add
levels every other week to keep engagement (~2 hours a month of work). 2600+
reviews, average 4.5 stars.

Box It: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/box-it!-dodge-the-dots-
free/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/box-it!-dodge-the-dots-
free/id803503791?mt=8)

Another game, jezzball clone. 200+ 4.5 stars. ~$300 per month revenue. Can be
much bigger than it is.

Started Instamotor.com with my partners and we're selling b/c we'd rather take
the money now and put it into Instamotor than wait every month to get
incremental value.

email in profile.

~~~
grimtrigger
How do you make money on Chain Reaction?

~~~
Igglyboo
Any free app either has in-app purchases or advertisements. This app has
both(you can just look at the app store listing and see this).

~~~
JelteF
Or it's one of those rare but great open source ones.

~~~
Igglyboo
I meant any free app that makes money, because he was asking how the app made
money.

------
AlexMuir
The Big Eat [http://www.thebigeat.com](http://www.thebigeat.com)

Menu and takeaway listings (mainly in the UK). Makes around $6,000 per year of
Adsense. It's been fairly untouched since I started it in 2006. Has good
pagerank for a lot of takeaway names. Costs are a Digital Ocean Droplet @ $5 a
month = $60 per year.

~~~
Trufa
Just out curiosity, how much are you expecting to get for a site like that? I
really have not clue how to calculate something like this. Hope it's not rude
to ask :)

~~~
AlexMuir
Here is the problem with valuing a business like this... It's my business so I
know that revenue has actually risen year-on-year since I set it up (and on
just looking is actually $9,000 a year) So for me, I know that I couldn't take
less than $40k for it. Since I'd never earn anything like that return on that
amount of money elsewhere, even assuming revenue sits static for 5 years.

On the other hand, who in their right mind would pay that with nothing but
some Adsense numbers and Google Analytics to go on. So to answer your question
"What do I expect to get for it?" Nothing - I don't actually expect anyone to
pay what I'd sell it for. And so I'll probably keep it forever.

The only situations that I can see panning out are

a) someone buying it for a brand (unlikely)

b) an established player buying it for the traffic and SEO reasons (a good
move IMO)

c) someone with plans to monetize and/or grow it in different ways

or d) a fund is established which buys up all these scrappy little sites,
monetizes and maintains them, and earns a steady 20% return for its investors.

I'd actually be very interested in working on d) if anyone wants to get in
touch.

~~~
wcfields
Option D is exactly what InternetBrands is[1]. In short they own VBulletin, a
bunch of niche forums (eg Fitfreaks, a Honda Fit forum), paid listing sites
(Teen Summer Camp) and buy out "medium" sites that have a predictable revenue
stream that requires almost no code updates.

I interviewed there and it's pretty much an internet sweatshop, (read any
Glassdoor review) and the sites run everything from LAMP to VB/Frontpage MS
Access DB. They burn through employees at a quick clip and outsource
everything to Romania and Mexico.

[1] [http://www.internetbrands.com](http://www.internetbrands.com)

~~~
tempestn
Would you say CarsDirect is an exception to their standard practices? It seems
like a reasonably high maintenance venture, but likely a profitable one, since
they've captured a good chunk of the market.

------
DenisM
Well, that's a lot of pent-up supply of side projects!

It seems like a natural buyer would be someone like a student who wants to
kick the tires of the whole running a small business thing, but start with a
better baseline than merely "from scratch", mitigating some market risks, as
it were, and reusing existing code.

What I like about this is that rather than all the research and development
going to waste, it's helping someone else. So if you want to start a new
thing, you can try to buy the closest thing that's already there, and stand on
the shoulders of the previous generation.

There's an idea for a market place lurking in there somewhere. not so much
from "get the most cash for your side project", but from the "find a good use
for your old work" angle. I have a couple of projects I want to offload
myself, and I care more about them being put to good use than about finding
the highest bidder or whatever.

~~~
nhebb
I think this is the flip side of "business guy seeks technical co-founder". I
would love to see a site that partnered up developers with marketers. I can't
be the only developer that realizes that they suck at marketing.

~~~
franl
Is it really that you suck at marketing, or that you'd just rather spend time
coding/building? :) I totally agree with your comment either way.

------
psobot
[http://the.wubmachine.com](http://the.wubmachine.com), an automatic music
remixing web + mobile app that I built a couple years ago. Still gets anywhere
from 20-40k uniques/month. Has native iOS and Android clients, as well as the
web app. Ads + in-app purchases generate a couple hundred bucks each month
with nearly-zero maintenance, but I'm not sure I have the free time to keep it
running indefinitely.

\- Costs under $50 per month to run

\- Generates anywhere from $200-$1200 per month, depending on the season (it
gets big each December for some reason)

\- 20,000-40,000 uniques each month

\- native iOS and Android apps have ~10,000 installs each

If anyone happens to be interested, shoot me an email at hi@petersobot.com.

~~~
tinkerdol
Wow, this is awesome! How does it work? Or, if you don't want to give away
your secrets, how could one get started with mixing and transforming music
like this?

------
waleedka
Website Screenshots: [http://www.bitpixels.com](http://www.bitpixels.com)

Serves 40 million images a month. It can generate small thumbnails or large
screenshots of full-length Web pages. It runs itself and I rarely touch it,
but I don't have time to improve and monetize it.

~~~
consta
Wow .. that is something I have been looking for quite some time. In the
meantime I decided to make a custom solution, but yours seem to work way
smoother.

\- Do you cache images? If so, how long are they cached? \- Are there any
restrictions, beside adding the attribution link, for commercial usage?

~~~
waleedka
Thank you. I cache images on App Engine. I have a simple API to force cache
eviction (email me if you need it). There are no restrictions other than the
attribution link.

------
ghouse
TuneFind -- [http://www.tunefind.com/](http://www.tunefind.com/)

Trailing Month, Google Analytics:

1.9 MM sessions, 1.2 MM users, 8.3 MM pageviews

Age - 9 years.

Database of ~60k song appearances in TV and movies.

Great SEO -- Google search for "<show_name> music"

~~~
stevesw01
I have experience with high traffic music sites. What price range would you be
interested in?

Are all the songs user submitted or do you use content scrapers?

~~~
ghouse
All songs are user submitted.

Send me a note from
[http://www.tunefind.com/contact](http://www.tunefind.com/contact) and we can
discuss.

------
tomatohs
[http://mote.io](http://mote.io)

Turn your phone into a remote control for the web. Works with:

\- Youtube \- Spotify Web \- Hype Machine \- Vimeo \- Pandora \- Rdio \-
SoundCloud \- Grooveshark \- Plex \- TuneIn Radio \- Google Play \- Twitch.tv
\- Last.fm

\--------------------

[http://22pixels.com](http://22pixels.com)

Photoshop download resources. 15,000 visits / month.

\--------------------

[http://rooster.am](http://rooster.am)

Wake up call alarms personalized with Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, etc.

\--------------------

Email me if interested: ian@meetjennings.com

------
cjstewart88
I've always kicked around the idea of selling Tubalr, if anyone's interested
shoot me an email(cjstewart88@gmail.com with an offer.

\- URL: [http://www.tubalr.com](http://www.tubalr.com)

\- Age: 3 1/2 years

\- Cost to run: $9

\- Registered Users: 28,009

\- It's been wrote about on sites like mashable, techcrunch, fast company, the
next web, etc. .. it's been on the front page of hackernews and reddit. Google
for "tubalr" to read around the web.

\- Traffic has died down a lot because I haven't spent the time taking it to
the next level... it needs to be mobile.

\- 37,992 pageviews monthly

\- Average time on site: 1 hr 5 minutes

Anyways, like I said, shoot me an email if your seriously interested. I'd love
to make my time spent on the project pay off by helping me pay for student
loans...

~~~
a2xm
I'm in a similar situation. I built a music site for a uni project, and have
over 100,000 monthly page views but no real time to work on it.

Would love some funding, or for someone to take it over and help out with
student loans.

Have you had any luck trying to sell it?

~~~
chrismiller
Is there any way to get in contact? I might be able to help.

~~~
a2xm
I'll send you an email tomorrow. Is the email address on your profile correct?

------
jw989
*

webNES ([http://webn.es](http://webn.es)) - A mobile NES emulator for the
browser.

A finalist at the PennApps hackathon in 2014. It gained a lot of attention on
social media (Youtube/Twitter/The Blogsphere) during the competition and has
been gaining users ever since. Has nearly 300,000 uniques visitors and an
average of 2,500-5000 page views daily. Also featured in many online news
websites such as Lifehacker ([http://lifehacker.com/webnes-plays-your-
nintendo-games-in-a-...](http://lifehacker.com/webnes-plays-your-nintendo-
games-in-a-mobile-browser-1524412442))

Contact me at jawerty210@gmail.com for more information

------
fookyong
[http://pitchpigeon.com](http://pitchpigeon.com)

Press release platform for startups. Been around for a year, makes about $1k
per month, all organically with zero maintenance. Still tons of potential but
I am just way too busy with my main startup now, in a different space.

Contact me at yongfook@gmail.com if interested!

~~~
markhall
Email sent

------
ShaneCurran
[https://www.chemical.io/](https://www.chemical.io/) \- Lab management made
easy

Chemical.io is a free cloud based lab management system that lets you
catalogue chemicals using a smartphone and automatically re-order chemicals
when running low.

It's an excellent domain and the software is very polished so it would be a
great investment for prospective buyers.

I'm also open to offers on
[http://www.libramatic.com/](http://www.libramatic.com/). It's a cloud based
library cataloging solution that lets you catalog books by scanning the ISBN
using a smartphone's camera. It's currently in use in over 1,000 libraries and
has a number of paying customers on monthly and yearly subscriptions.

Feel free to hit me up at s@chemical.io

~~~
kawsper
Just FYI chemical.io seems to be vulnerable to Heartbleed.
[https://filippo.io/Heartbleed/#www.chemical.io](https://filippo.io/Heartbleed/#www.chemical.io)

~~~
FiloSottile
Thank you for making me realize a bug in my cache implementation (test author)
</OT>

------
rbres
Sites By Hand [https://sitesbyhand.com/](https://sitesbyhand.com/)

$150k rev last 12 months Full project management platform to manage clients &
contractors (developers, designers, erc.) with auto-quoting proposals, signing
and paying online, and tracking and monitoring the progress of your site as
it's being built -> 80% done with the platform & built in Rails.

Was doing this while at Stanford, but school is overwhelming and I can't keep
working on it. Really promising opportunity to build the first scalable custom
web service company.

Rights to existing clients, brand, full code repository with $100k worth of
development hours, portfolio, multiple domains, trademark, and tons of
infrastructure to execute rapidly on projects.

------
bitsofpancake
Check out ShowKnow: a web app that lets you create Khan Academy-style videos,
edit them, and upload them to YouTube, all completely in the browser. No
users, but everything is functional. Try it!

[[https://www.showknow.com/](https://www.showknow.com/)]
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXz8oFOsaGE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXz8oFOsaGE)]

------
knodi123
I was a developer/founder once. I partnered with another developer, and we
made a tool that would track the ranking of your site in regards to certain
search terms, to a.) figure out whether your SEO guy was worth the money, and
b.) figure out which SEO tricks worked best.

We weren't really making any money ,so I sold out my half of the company to a
business guy. My former dev partner then went on with the business guy to make
it a half-million a year business with about 4 hours a week of maintenance
work.

Of course, I truly believe it wouldn't have gone anywhere if we didn't bring
in a business dev guy, and I can't see any reason in retrospect why I should
have expected their business to do so well once I left, but...

Seller beware! :-)

~~~
ejb99
Seller beware, yes, but I also think developers with ideas to sell are a dime
a dozen - without execution to make it successful/profitable business ideas by
themselves are not worth much.

------
ronreiter
[http://www.learnpython.org](http://www.learnpython.org) \+ the rest of my
tutorials

I generate quite a lot of revenue for them from ads (about 500,000 hits per
month), but they have so much potential and I don't have time to invest.

~~~
notsosmart
I might be interested. Can you please email me basic revenue and traffic data?

~~~
ronreiter
sure

------
DanBlake
[http://controlc.com](http://controlc.com) \- I still believe in the project
but I simply dont have the bandwidth to get into desktop development for
osx/win any more.

[http://tinywhois.com](http://tinywhois.com) \- A pretty simple whois site
that can do lookups by url, ie
[http://tinywhois.com/ycombinator.com](http://tinywhois.com/ycombinator.com)
or [http://tinywhois.com/8.8.8.8](http://tinywhois.com/8.8.8.8)

~~~
redmaverick
I like the design for tinywhois. It looks great. How many queries can it
handle per day?

------
ghempton
[https://deckepic.com](https://deckepic.com) \- Cards Against Humanity meets
your social graph. With a few clicks, generate a custom tailored deck for you
and your friends based on Facebook data. Download a completely free version or
pay for a printed version of your deck.

~~~
DanceInside
This is awesome. I was actually thinking of making a custom deck for my
friends, but it would have been too time-consuming. But now...

Maybe you could start charging a modest sum for downloading the complete PDF
file? I know I would totally pay for that.

~~~
ghempton
That's not a bad idea. Wish there was more time to give it the love it needs.

~~~
tpaulpell
Do you have a ballpark price in mind? What contact information do you have?

------
cetius
[https://ceti.us](https://ceti.us) \- a crypto currency market analytics site
I've been working on slowly for about 6 months. The analytics are inspired by
physical modeling. I'm a full time aerospace engineering and astrophysics
student that will be starting a PhD next year. The website could be monetized
but I haven't the slightest clue about the best way to do that, nor do I have
the time to figure it out. I literally only make improvements to the site out
of necessity when my BTC growth plateaus...

Some screenshots:
[http://i.imgur.com/ToA1xSy.png](http://i.imgur.com/ToA1xSy.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/33oT24C.png](http://i.imgur.com/33oT24C.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/U2Gx5ak.png](http://i.imgur.com/U2Gx5ak.png)

Stats: < 20 active users average session: 3hrs 30minutes bounce rate: 24%

Note: If you sign up for it, not all features are available to new users.

I'm also open to taking on rapid programming contracts if you need something
built in the span of a few days. However, it'll have to wait a few weeks until
finals are over.

------
canadaduane
I'm making a magnetic shield for the board game, Settlers of Catan, so that
all the pieces clip together nicely:
[http://facebook.com/hexi.glass](http://facebook.com/hexi.glass)

------
darrennix
[http://RVmenu.com](http://RVmenu.com) is hotels.com for RV rentals. High
conversion rate but very little traffic. Needs lots of SEO love.

~~~
clamprecht
Related, maybe an area to expand into: I've always thought an "AirBnb for RVs"
made sense. How many people buy RVs, use them for a while, then let them sit
for 20 years while they devalue? Just a thought.

~~~
brc
Or RV Swaps, like house swaps. For either other side of the country or another
country altogether. I've had that idea for a long time hoping someone would do
it.

Insurance and others is a minor sticking point I think, but should be
workable. On the plus side, unlike house swaps, they don't have to be
simultaneous.

------
sideproject
I maintain the site [http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

Would love to hear your comments & feedback on how things can be improved to
help you sell your side projects.

Personally, it's been quite rewarding to see people exchanging messages and
actually buy & sell side projects.

~~~
imtu80
Is it for sale?

~~~
sideproject
you mean my site itself? :) no.

------
qdz90
Would anyone be interested in a platform that keeps up with these side
projects, like, "show", "find co-founder/co-creator", "sell"?

~~~
fiatjaf
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

------
sdotsen
Thinking of selling [https://www.ikeepm.com](https://www.ikeepm.com).

\- 6000+ registered users \- 26,000+ items entered \- 3000+ documents saved \-
500+ visits per month (Someone good in marketing can boost this)

It's an online home inventory software. It was featured on Lifehacker among
other sites related to home organization. My wife and I had a baby last year
so I never had time to market it properly. A lot of folks want an
iPhone/Andoird app but I'm not the right person for that.

Someone good at marketing can probably have this take off. No other
competitors are as easy to use as iKeepm.

~~~
ahmadss
Are you currently monetizing this? What is your contact info?

~~~
sdotsen
I recently re-launched w/ a new design (frontend and backend). Also
implemented Stripe. I have one user who signed up for the Plus account. i'm
seeing more and more companies sign up.

The two most requests are mobile apps and a multi-property feature. I think
there's a bigger market for property mgmt companies.

sam_at_echoio.com

~~~
locusm
One out of 6000 is paying?

------
MateuszMucha
[http://bp-chart.com](http://bp-chart.com) \- store you blood pressure
records. Chart, statistics, table view. Share them with your doctor. "Take
your pills" e-mail reminders.

Over 5k registered users, 3.8k monthly visits. I haven't had time for it in
the past 2 years. I keep it around because it really helps people and that
gives me a warm feeling :-). It could surely use someone with a heart for
marketing. At least a few monetization options (cash could be gotten from
users, caretakers, medical facilities, drug companies).

~~~
tomfakes
Hi - can you email me - tom at craz8 dot com? I'd like to know technical
details and a price you'd sell this at.

Thanks

~~~
MateuszMucha
Hi Tom, I sent you an e-mail.

------
kennywinker
I recently listed one of my apps (a quirky photo effects app) for sale on
flippa. Mostly out if curiosity to see if there is a market for that sort of
thing [https://flippa.com/3061163-quirky-ios-photo-app-
with-5-000-f...](https://flippa.com/3061163-quirky-ios-photo-app-
with-5-000-free-downloads-mo)

App link here [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rainbow-puke!-gold-vomit-
las...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rainbow-puke!-gold-vomit-
laser/id664906896?mt=8)

------
matt_oriordan
[http://easybacklog.com](http://easybacklog.com) is a backlog management tool.
It is fundamentally different to many existing tools such as Pivotal or
Sprintly in that its focus is to provide scrum masters and product owners with
a tool to estimate, and manage the delivery of a project as opposed to the
ongoing endless development of a business. This type of workflow is needed for
freelancers and agencies who are typically trying to deliver a service at a
fixed cost or fixed scope. Easybacklog provides tools to compare the backlog
at points in time and thus renegotiate at each sprint with the client in
regards to scope or price.

I have thousands of active users and have asked many of them whether they
would be willing to pay, and they are. Unfortunately I just don't have the
time now or for the foreseeable future to add a few highly requested features
and billing systems for the product. This is an ideal product for someone to
pick up, add a few of the really needed features, and start charging existing
happy customers.

Get in touch with [http://mattheworiordan.com](http://mattheworiordan.com) if
this interests anyone who has some time to develop a Rails / Backbone
application, and wants to create a revenue stream for themselves very quickly.

------
hanspeide
I've made a service for festivals/concert venues/labels, where they can
promote their events in various streaming services (e.g. Spotify, Rdio, Deezer
etc.). The difference between their regular web page and the streaming apps is
that the festivals can now link their news and lineup to the actual artists
playing. So, if Outkast is playing at a festival they can add a news item for
it, and link to Outkast's artist page where the user can read Outkast's bio
and listen to their whole back catalogue. Also, the whole line up for the
festival is available on one page, so it's easy to listen to all artists
playing, and sort by date, stage, etc.

[http://www.promotor.fm](http://www.promotor.fm) (currently only a landing
page)

[http://open.spotify.com/app/oyafestivalen](http://open.spotify.com/app/oyafestivalen)
(Spotify app for Norwegian festival Øyafestivalen)

The app is service agnostic, so it can be used with any streaming service. The
only thing needed to add a new client is to create the frontend part, and link
it to the back end APIs. Also, clients can add content from their own CMS and
add it to the Promotor database through our APIs.

Currently there's only desktop support, but I'm working on adding mobile
support for Android and iOS.

------
grimtrigger
[http://www.gemsinthejungle.com/](http://www.gemsinthejungle.com/) website+iOS
app.

Product discovery for amazon-aholics. Don't have the money to invest in
marketing right now, so I'm sitting on it till I have the capital and focusing
on other projects.

ROI was a little under break even. I was marketing via amazon-fan subreddits.
Theres a super simple CMS powering it as well (a google spreadsheet hack).

Willing to sell for 30k or looking for investment partners in the $5k range.

-Aakil

aakilfernandes@gmail.com

www.aakilfernandes.com

------
FriedPickles
[http://instantserver.io](http://instantserver.io)

Provisions you an ubuntu vm instantly for free with web terminal access.

It got some love here at one point [0]. Fraud, business model, and personal
availability problems all struck at once, so I had to turn it off. I'm
confident they could all be fixed.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861749)

~~~
hsx
I'd be interested in seeing the back end code? What was it written in?

~~~
FriedPickles
All in Meteor! Servers are ec2 spots.

------
derwiki
[https://www.dailysitesnap.com/public](https://www.dailysitesnap.com/public)

This project takes screenshots of various URLs once a day. It's been a fun way
to watch my side project grow up, and a number of other people receive daily
emails. It could be an interesting business, but not really one I'd like to
pursue.

Email "adam at cameralends" if you're interested in it.

~~~
rtcoms
Which library/plugin you are using to take screenshot of urls ?

I am working on a similar app based on Ruby on Rails and these days searching
for a proper solution for taking screenshot of an url .

~~~
Spittie
Not him, but probably PhantomJS ([http://phantomjs.org/screen-
capture.html](http://phantomjs.org/screen-capture.html))

------
scottydelta
I made [http://www.pastemehere.com](http://www.pastemehere.com) (a screenshot
sharing utility) but never got time to promote and make money out of it, still
running on my server. Though its not much but still would be happy to get
anything for it. It doesnt store images on my server but on imgur anonymously
so saving you disk space on server ;)

------
yogodoshi
I have a bunch of side-projects too but most of them are in the limbo because
there isn't someone behind it to work daily on it. They are:

\- [http://startya.co/](http://startya.co/) \- we help non-tech people launch
his MVP.

\- [http://drinks4.us](http://drinks4.us) \- Drink recipes to teach you how to
make drinks with what you have in your fridge!

\- [http://gamescom.in/](http://gamescom.in/) \- we notify you when the game
you are waiting for is released

In portuguese:

\- [http://xingueseuamigo.com.br](http://xingueseuamigo.com.br) \- for U$ 1.50
we prank your friend anonymously via phone.

\- [http://ficougratis.com.br/](http://ficougratis.com.br/) \- we email you
when the app that YOU want is temporarily free.

\- [http://estoujogando.com.br](http://estoujogando.com.br) \- a startup that
didint make enough money and turned into a side-project. Its a brazilian
social network for gamers.

------
reboog711
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.igorKn...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.igorKnots.magondaMaze)

Igor Knots and the Magonda Maze.

A mobile maze game inspired by Traffic Jam and/or Unblock me. Instead of
moving items with your finger, you move a character (Igor Knots) and he must
push items out of his way to clear the maze.

The game is on the Google Play Store, the Amazon App Store, and the Nook App
Store. I also have a version that works on my iPhone / iPad, but never got
around to uploading it to the Apple App Store. I also have the engine working
in a browser.

The game got very little traction; but I never did anything to push it. The
game comes with 50 levels, but I have an additional 50 designed.

I always wanted to expand the game to include more challenges and types of
obstacles. But, I moved on to other things.

It was built w/ Flash/AIR.

Contact me here:
[http://www.jeffryhouser.com/contact.cfm](http://www.jeffryhouser.com/contact.cfm)

------
verkaufer
[http://www.randompokemongenerator.com](http://www.randompokemongenerator.com)

It does okay, gets about 40,000 unique pageviews per month. Analytics says
about 60% of those are unique. I'm cleaning up the code right now and trying
to figure out how to get a higher RPM.

I'm averaging about $100/month from this site. But I'm toying with selling it.

~~~
bazookaBen
how can I contact you?

------
soupsranjan
Gingerly ([http://www.ginger.ly](http://www.ginger.ly)) is a Location-based
Expense Tracking Android app that we've built on the side: think Mint meets
Foursquare.

USP is our ambient sensing platform which shows you how much you've spent at a
business, and your receipts for that place the moment you arrive there.

16K+ downloads and makes us about $50-100 per month (varies based on the
month). Free app but Monetization is via in-app purchases (unlimited expense
reports) and ads.

Expenses: $5 per month with a Digital Ocean droplet that hosts the website.
Haven't had any maintenance issues and the app has been on auto-pilot mode for
last 1 year.

With some repolish of the UI, this app has tremendous potential. A competing
app with half the features but prettier UI ramped up to half-million downloads
in 6 months.

If someone offers the right price, willing to sell it. Alternatively, also
interested if someone wants to work with us on an iPhone app on an equity or
rev-share basis.

~~~
bwethington
Really interesting idea. I had a similar idea for a financial management app,
but the use of location is really clever! Hit me up if you are serious about
doing an iOS version. I would be interested in contributing.

~~~
soupsranjan
bwethington, thanks for your kind words. Didn't find your email address in
your profile. Drop me a line. My email address is in my profile.

------
pgr
[http://errorlevelanalysis.com](http://errorlevelanalysis.com) was a side
project of mine that ballooned out to modest popularity (100k+ monthly
uniques), although it was something that I never charged for.

It's something that I decided I don't have time for myself, but perhaps it
could suit someone else.

~~~
avalaunch
That's pretty cool. I have no idea how to monetize it though.

------
goldins
[http://www.moredrunk.com](http://www.moredrunk.com) \- Lists alcohol from
different bars and grocery stores in order of Alcohol Content/Price. Haven't
touched it in over a year and the parser needs an update. Not a lot of traffic
currently but perhaps has a high potential.

~~~
laoba
Typed in Walmart, got an instance crash:

IndexError at /

list index out of range

Request Method: POST Request URL:
[http://www.moredrunk.com/](http://www.moredrunk.com/) Django Version: 1.3.1
Exception Type: IndexError Exception Value:

list index out of range

Exception Location: /home/moredrunk/../moredrunk/views.py in PlacesList, line
117 Python Executable: /usr/bin/python Python Version: 2.7.1 Python Path:

['/home/moredrunk', '/usr/lib/python2.7', '/usr/lib/python2.7/plat-linux2',
'/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk', '/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-old',
'/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages',
'/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0',
'/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0', '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7']

Server time: Sun, 27 Apr 2014 22:56:14 -0400

~~~
goldins
I am aware. That was the "parser needs to be updated" part. Probably should
have fixed it before posting! Thanks for looking.

------
rk0567
[http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net) \- a pc builder tool
(for India). 50k+ page views per month. Started in Mar 2013. Generates $300
per month (through Adsense and Affiliate programs) with few hours of work per
month. (almost passive)

My email : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
bluedog
India based government jobs and exams search/listing engine.
[http://www.findjobexam.com](http://www.findjobexam.com) I built it as hobby
project few weeks ago but it looks awesome and has potential to become kick-
ass product in its niche i.e. Indian students.

------
IvanK_net
[http://www.hdrtool.com/](http://www.hdrtool.com/) \- you can view HDR images
(High Dynamic Range - brightness is not clamped into 0-255, but can be any
Float32 number) in HDR format and export them into some "clamped" format (png,
jpg, webp).

------
kayoone
I have two alpha state multiplayer games for sale (c# unity3d), one is
Desktop/Browser only, one also has an iOS client. Complete with Client/Server
code, tons of assets (arts/sound/music), concepts, videos, Web backend for
stats, ingame purchases of virtual currency, item shop, integration with
several gaming platforms etc.

Both games have been discontinued when my startup ran out of money in 2012,
but the usage numbers were promising.

[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6abiv4rz4qe6srh/hDvmz1Kf_v](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6abiv4rz4qe6srh/hDvmz1Kf_v)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vqv37l1y1wgoabv/20120807_174851.mp...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vqv37l1y1wgoabv/20120807_174851.mp4)

info@yoone.de if you are interested in more info

------
skyriser
Password Grid: [http://passwordgrid.com/](http://passwordgrid.com/) Simple
password generator (iOS)

QuoteAddict: [http://www.quoteaddict.com/](http://www.quoteaddict.com/) Quote
collection from movies/tv (web/iOS)

DailyWallpaper: [http://dailywallpaperapp.com/](http://dailywallpaperapp.com/)
New daily wallpaper (using Bing.com) (iOS)

QR Wallpaper: [http://passwordgrid.com/](http://passwordgrid.com/) Simple way
to share a URL or email address from your device's lock screen (iOS)

VirusZoo: [http://www.viruszoo.com/](http://www.viruszoo.com/) A safe and fun
way to play with viruses (web, iOS app in the works)

Contact: info@skyriser.com

------
habosa
www.blogmask.com

It's a 100% anonymous blogging platform with a clean interface. Just start
writing and set a password for your post so you can come back later and edit
it. Stores literally zero information about the author. Has a stolen-from-
svbtle voting system and a reply mechanism.

I believe it has potential because I left it untouched and came back a month
later to find dozens of employees of the company OpenEnglish using it as a
forum to discuss their issues with their employer and to anonymously
coordinate action. They have no fear of ever being "found out" because I
couldn't even tell you who wrote what.

Built in a week and I'd give it away for free to anyone who wants to move
forward with it. I think it's a really great idea but I'm not sure where to
take it.

~~~
scottydelta
I would love to have it and move forward to see how far I can improve it and
monetize it. I also started working on a dynamic blogging platform using
python last
week([https://github.com/scottydelta/miniblog)and](https://github.com/scottydelta/miniblog\)and)
could use ideas from your project to improve it. Let me know what you think
about it. Cheers :)

~~~
habosa
Email me, you can find my email in my profile. A few people have expressed
interest so I'd like to find a way to get as many people involved as possible.

~~~
Igglyboo
You could try [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/) I don't know how big
of a cut they take but they have a bidding process, you could also open it to
the public.

~~~
scottydelta
but they charge an upfront fees of min $9, any free alternative to flippa?

~~~
chintan39
Almost free alternative for now [http://talkbig.co](http://talkbig.co)

~~~
scottydelta
Seems like your idea under development seeing people ready to sell and buy
apps and sites here ;)

~~~
chintan39
Actually I has this idea a long back and I am working on it too
[http://sitesale.co/](http://sitesale.co/)

------
hgcheah
I have just sold a small side project last week. Now I'm looking to let go of
my favorite project..

Rainbow Shopping List (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chak.rainb...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chak.rainbow.list)
) \- Android app with 12k+ downloads and 2k+ active users \- Cost to run:
~$6-7 (hosting + domain)

And a bunch of other apps. Check them out at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Chak+Develop...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Chak+Development)

Just landed a new job so I don't think I'll have time to actively maintain
these projects anymore.

You can reach me at hgcheah@chakdev.com

------
sfalbo
I created a project called
[http://customlawyerapps.com](http://customlawyerapps.com). The site allows
law firms and attorneys to create iPhone and Android apps for their business.

The project includes a Wordpress website to collect orders. The customers
choose the features they would like from a 'menu' and then are given a price
quote.

The project also includes 'base' iPhone and Android apps that are then
customized to a customer's needs.

I haven't had the time to market the site very much but it would be a good
opportunity for someone that has mobile app development background and the
ability to market the site to the target market.

If you have any interest my contact info is in my profile.

------
victorin
[http://spacedelta.com](http://spacedelta.com) \- Your own website, hassle
free

* Highly engaged handful of clients * Fully automatic (demo accounts, paypal recurring payments, domain/mail purchase and association, etc.,) * Expenses ~50$ (hosting and providers) * Profits ~250$ / month (paying clients)

Website builder focused in easy of use, aiming to solve online presence for
freelances and small businesses (website, email and domain).

Established since 2011, we have still some customers from the very beginning.

It's not exactly a side project, it has been an established business for the
last 3 years, but we've struggled to grow it with no success.

Looking for someone that could take it to the next level.

------
theanirudh
Pixter: [http://pixter.in](http://pixter.in)

Like Instagram, but for more privacy conscious users. It's ad-free so users
have to pay a yearly fee for using the app similar to App.net. Has support for
comments, likes, push notifications and live filters.

We couldn't market it properly and also people were not as willing to pay as
we had expected so we want to sell it.

Includes the iPhone app, the fully responsive web app and the backend. Code
can be reused to make any type of photo/selfie sharing app.

More details:
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/717/pixter](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/717/pixter)

------
WoodenChair
Poemz - anonymous poetry app for iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/poemz/id476811547?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/poemz/id476811547?mt=8)

Includes a web backend which allows poems from the app to be shared on social
networks. [http://poets-anonymous.appspot.com](http://poets-
anonymous.appspot.com)

The app has good reviews and thousands of submitted poems in its database,
backed by Parse.

Monetization is through ads and the sale of credits to submit poems beyond the
5 credits you get with the app. I have done 0 marketing so have not been able
to see how far monetization can be taken - right now it's quite low.

~~~
bazookaBen
any email I can contact you at? thx

~~~
WoodenChair
Feel free to reach out to me at snpukwana at gmail

------
cryptoz
[http://doodlec.am/](http://doodlec.am/)

I wish I had time to build it, but I don't. It's a simple idea, where we had
moderately good execution and big ideas for the future. Future plans were to
expand to Doodle Packs, with themed artwork (also for sale, perhaps).

The image detection code (doodle placement) was pretty hacky but functional.
The app has about 10,000 downloads, maybe 1,000 active (close to 0 marketing).
I envisioned updating it with new doodles, better image code, sharing options,
etc, and re-launching in the next couple months...but realistically that
probably won't happen. Maybe you could make it happen? :)

~~~
Dwolb
I'm too busy for something like this too, but I want to work on this pretty
bad because, well, embarrassingly I'm a Catwang user.

I think the 'insert randomly' is a nice feature, but if I were to work on
this, I'd focus more on letting users insert their own content. Catwang sells
'Doodle Packs' but I think they're missing a couple of things which your image
detection is approaching: the ability to make your own stickers (out of
friends, perhaps) and the ability to draw on the image (like Snapchat).

------
akardell
I'd entertain offers for iGarageSale for iOS and Android. Though I've pulled
the apps from active sale, you can still get a pretty good idea of what they
provided at [http://www.igaragesaleapp.com/](http://www.igaragesaleapp.com/)

Was the #1 app for finding garage sales (~10,000 paid downloads and ~10,000
free / lite downloads), but my primary startup has taken off and I didn't have
time to maintain.

There are some pretty interesting use cases left unexplored - e.g. social
aspects or other verticals (apartment rentals).

If you're interested in making a serious offer hit me up at igaragesale [at]
performantdesign [dot] com.

------
vespig
[http://VisualizeUs.com](http://VisualizeUs.com) \- social bookmarking for
pictures.

* Last month stats: ~2.5 million pageviews, 846,000 uniques.

* Highly engaged community with ~210k signed up users (all organically, 0 paid marketing) and 7 million pictures in db.

* Expenses ~$400 (hosting and outsourcing).

* Making ~$2k/mo profit, mainly from advertising and photo stock affiliates.

* Established since 2007, lots of SEO potential and very poorly monetized.

It's not exactly a side project, it has been our main business for the last 5
years, but we've got bored. We still believe it has a huge potential though so
we're looking for someone who can take it to the next level.

~~~
marban
Has Pinterest made a major impact on your business?

~~~
ajerez
Absolutely yes, although we opened VisualizeUs like 4 years before Pinterest,
Pinterest quickly took the advantage for social bookmarking for pictures.

~~~
ajerez
It has, specially in terms of traffic, although we have a very loyal community
that really likes VU. It has also had a major impact on that market in terms
of investment. We have been bootstrapped all the time, but other projects in
the same area has started to see a lot of movement in terms of investment
thanks to Pinterest mainly.

------
fiatjaf
I have this photo-portfolio-profile-builder:
[http://pflio.herokuapp.com/](http://pflio.herokuapp.com/)

It supports custom themes (there is just one for now) and more customization
can be build upon it with little code.

I wrote it for a customer who wanted a simple portfolio website (just the
pictures and some pages for textual information), so I made this CMS-like
thing to edit the page and it could be marketed for more customers etc.

But I don't have any hope it will get a customer, so its interface is still
uncomplete (and it is in portuguese), but it works (with a custom domain).
What would you do with it?

------
matthall28
[http://adcraft.io/](http://adcraft.io/) In-game advertising for Minecraft
servers

[http://snaproulette.io/](http://snaproulette.io/) Chat Roulette for SnapChat

~~~
gillis
I'm interested in AdCraft. Reply with your info or find my email on my
profile.

------
asm
[http://snapnote.io/](http://snapnote.io/)

~~~
qsun
it looks pretty good. Why do you want to sell it?

~~~
asm
It was written to scratch a personal itch; never as a business. I'd be happy
to see someone else pick it up and do something with it.

~~~
lavamantis
How do you delete an image once it's uploaded?

------
lxmorj
I'm selling PaleoPax.com. I've moved to running MonthlyBoxer.com fulltime, and
don't have the time or skills necessary to grow PaleoPax. Right now the Paleo
Starter Kit sells for $49 including shipping, and averages $15 profit per
sale. Without any marketing effort besides spending ten minutes to get an
EveryMove account set up, I'm selling ~30 per month. Product contracts are all
solid, and I'd be willing to continue doing fulfillment for PaleoPax for $2
per box. That'd mean a buyer would make $13 per sale and only have to deal
with driving traffic.

Email is alex@monthlyboxer.com

------
akshatpradhan
A workflow tool to help merchants meet regulatory PCI requirements in order to
process credit cards.

[http://www.ComplianceChimp.com](http://www.ComplianceChimp.com)

You can login with Github (no password) to test it out!

------
EarthLaunch
[http://quickseat.me/](http://quickseat.me/)

Simple battle-tested assigned chart app for companies or venues to sell
tickets to venues. At least $1m in sales has gone through it. I'll sell the
code or the service for cheap, I don't have time to market it so it's just
sitting there.

The coolest feature is that seat updates are "live" (using polling) to
everyone, so none of that "you have 15 minutes to complete your order" crap
you normally get when buying tickets. It's now a cross-platform HTML5/JS
frontend, originally I made it in Flash.

~~~
seanccox
What's the best way to get in touch? I'd like to hear more about the project.
My email is in my profile.

------
drelihan
Proposal: I have the cash and reasonable business/tech experience, but not the
bandwidth to run a "full-time side project" ( does that term make sense to
anyone other than me? ). Would consider putting up capital to fund purchase
and an initial operating budget if a willing and capable partner presents
himself or herself to operate the site. I would take a "board of directors" \-
type role ( periodic advice and oversight, but not involved day to day ). You
would be the CEO. If you'd be interested in something like this, shoot me a
message and we'll talk.

~~~
mmiklos
Hi, Whats your email ? :)

~~~
drelihan
Contact info sent

------
frade33
[http://longr.co](http://longr.co) (a longer tweet web app) brand new. it
supports markdown, the post i wrote couple of days back.
[http://longr.co/1h34Wk](http://longr.co/1h34Wk) I am primarily using it now
as my blog. but sole problem here is i love it so much, that instead of
selling it (unless you are gates _cough_ ) i am more inclined to use it as my
blog :)

btw should i open source it in the event i can not sell it? would it be worth
to open source?

But hands down, it's one of the most refined web app of its sort.

------
sandrae
We would like to sell our casual PC game Gemsweeper - released in 2007.

[http://www.lobstersoft.com/gemsweeper/](http://www.lobstersoft.com/gemsweeper/)

It's a nonogram puzzle game and it made a fair amount of money on portal sites
like Bigfishgames and Real Arcade. Since the market has changed a lot and it
is not promoted any longer, it now only makes a couple of hundred dollars a
month.

Initially we intended to release a sequel and even created great new levels.
Since our other software business is quite time consuming, we haven't worked
on the game since 2008.

------
mountaineer
[http://truerobin.com](http://truerobin.com)

Private Group Classifieds. Facebook groups are increasingly being used for
private craigslists, but they are not well-suited to buying/selling. There is
no search, no alerts, and are very time consuming to manage.

Built with Rails 4, Postgres, Resque. Got it to a functioning point and then
had to switch gears to other clients/projects/work. The plan was to charge
individuals for the tools (search, alerts, posting limits) rather than charge
for a group, since they would just run to FB then.

~~~
marban
Tried this with a VC round a year ago. Good luck, you'll need it ;)

~~~
mountaineer
Sorry to hear it shut down, it had been one of the validating points, that
there is something to be done with this space. Less competition I suppose?

------
mvalente
None of them are built but they are all for free :-)

[http://mvalente.eu/2014/03/31/some-random-wild-
ideas/](http://mvalente.eu/2014/03/31/some-random-wild-ideas/)

------
DandyLooper
Over 25,000 sites have already installed KejeK.

We're talking on a social sharing tool that shows those using it how many
people actually see what they share. We've pushed it for some time, and today
it's installed on more than 25,000 sites.

We're selling it via SideProjector (BTW, for those here who said there has to
be a site for selling side projects..) :
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/709/kejek-
soc...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/709/kejek-social-
sharing)

------
wrobbins
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RobbinsDev...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RobbinsDev.Brick_Breaker)

A very basic android game (no ads or purchases inside it) with about 400
downloads per day, 15k current installs. I know there's not much monetization
potential but it could drive steady traffic somewhere. You could totally redo
it and get some automatic ranking in the store. I would use the money to pay
for college which is coming up in about 18 months.

~~~
ashbrahma
Could you post your contact info please?

~~~
wrobbins
You can find my info on the app page. Just email me at will [at] robbinsdev
[dot] com

------
gravitronic
I wrote DJPad for Android. OpenGL, C, SDL. Generates about $200/mo for last
year with no updates, and really unoptimizable ads (just admob). Would sell to
someone who could keep updating it.

------
atx512
Have a site called ApartmentFetch.com that's been running as a side project
for a couple years. Get's about 50-100 SEO clicks a day and have had an
Adwords campaign running for quite some time that can generate a lot more
traffic than that. Used to monetize it from sending leads to 3rd party
apartment sites but some of those relationships dried up. If someone was
willing to put the time in to add the ability to charge apartments directly
(along with Adsense, etc) could be back to generating some decent revenue.

------
lonelycrypto
[http://www.toonxn.com](http://www.toonxn.com) \- Its a game portal which I
created for my lil bro. But then I thought of making it big and created a
chrome app for it too. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toonxn-
offline-gam...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toonxn-offline-
games/oocncdpjafpninblmaonahdfdocbbdok) .. The chrome app provides offline
games for those who don't have internet access..

------
alfg
[http://guildbit.com/](http://guildbit.com/) \- Free, temporary, 10-slot
Mumble servers for the gaming community

I built this for fun while playing around with the Murmur API and thought
about offering premium upgrades, in addition to the free tier.

\- Only about 1.5k visitors/month for the last 6 months since launch

\- About 5GB in Mumble traffic/day

\- Built to scale, but only costs about $15/month to keep running so far,
including 2 Mumble server instances (US West/East). Thinking about adding more
locations.

------
smallegan
[https://mip.li](https://mip.li) is an interesting bookmarking site that I
think a buddy of mine would sell.

[http://www.uptimebot.com](http://www.uptimebot.com) \- I bought the domain
that has plenty of backlinks, etc.. re-branded it and have failed to actually
launch it.

[http://www.backlink.org](http://www.backlink.org) \- Cool domain with an
interesting business model idea/plan but no development done here yet.

~~~
Fudgel
Is [https://mip.li](https://mip.li) a functional site? I can't seem to sign
up.

------
motionman
I have a finished content sharing site which I had to shut down to focus on my
other business. I still believe it's a great idea. Basically people submit
content (pictures, videos, music. etc) related to six weekly topics. As you
submit the topics you start filling your wedges in a game fashion.

The site is python based.

wehgee.com (placeholder site)
[https://erlibird.com/go/wehgee](https://erlibird.com/go/wehgee) (screens) can
provide more screens if anyone is interested

------
juanre
Greaterskies, [http://greaterskies.com](http://greaterskies.com) \- sells
posters of the sky, thousands of stars and all the planets as seen from a
place and at a time. Selling PDF ($24) and printout. Seems to be getting
popular as a wedding present, also for birthdays. Common lisp backend
computing the posters, Python and Javascript for the rest. Very nice
conversion rate, but I haven't found the time to work on improving the number
of visits.

~~~
cupofjoakim
This is really nice! You should add some options for style though, I found the
yellowish-names really hard to like. Whoever buys this needs to hire a print
designer, if only to do minor correction to the basic template.

~~~
juanre
Thank you! And you are right, my strength has never been graphic design. But a
significant fraction of visitors are buying, so I'd be inclined to spend the
resources in gaining visibility.

------
xchngs
Exchanges For Outlook - [https://www.xchngs.com](https://www.xchngs.com)
Status: Transitioning from Pre-Alpha to Alpha

This product shows you concise Email Exchanges in a way they occurred across
multiple email silos. This view is not sorted by date, but arranged in a
hierarchy based on how they occurred. We are actively developing and using
this internally, but need a lot of help getting the first bunch of users and
building a business around this.

------
richardkmiller
Firms.ly -- a Rails app to help law students get jobs at law firms.

I built it in 2011 with a friend going to law school, when the economy was
particularly bad for law students. But we both have full-time jobs elsewhere
and have no time for Firms.ly. We've had 3 paid customers.

We listed it on Flippa last week, with no reserve:
[https://flippa.com/3056958-web-app-with-simple-revenue-
model](https://flippa.com/3056958-web-app-with-simple-revenue-model)

------
joshcrowder
[http://arcticfox.com/](http://arcticfox.com/) \- A video and slide deck
syncronisation tool. It is a HTML5 based player which separates the video from
the presentation. A great tool for conferences and e-learning. Heres an
example:
[http://app.arcticfoxtv.com/d/onbxr](http://app.arcticfoxtv.com/d/onbxr)

Its still the only tool to my knowledge that doesn't use flash and works on
mobile.

~~~
fuzzythinker
The first link should be [http://arcticfoxtv.com/](http://arcticfoxtv.com/) ?

------
Lichine
Very nice idea gillis!

I've paused my work on [http://stafet.com/](http://stafet.com/) (a
marketer/salesperson meet developer/sideproject/startup) site bc. not having
enough time, but the people I've talked to about the concept were also really
interested in a site that handles this kind of connection.

Note: the site is on a dev-server on PagodaBox, which means it needs to boot
up (takes 15-20 seconds) explaining the load time.

------
mirsimiki
[https://github.com/madprops/lindora](https://github.com/madprops/lindora)

This is an online code editor I made but im not improving it any further until
it shows some interest.

Some features:

work directly from your server through FTP code autocompletion split windows
infinitely save sessions that remember your files and layout built in file
explorer with Unix-y commands tools to aid on web development vim and emacs
keyboard mode very customizable appearance

~~~
Flenser
Looks interesting. Had to work out that I could right-click, and CTRL+Space
opened the menu. Buttons for those with the keyboard shortcuts / instructions
in tooltips would have been helpful.

------
h1d
I've built DeskPortal which is an application platform on web browsers years
ago taking years as my hobby project. Initial version is pretty much complete
but didn't have the time to go commercial or find user interests and pretty
much kept it as is sitting these days.

[http://deskportal.com/](http://deskportal.com/) \- LP

[http://demo.deskportal.org/](http://demo.deskportal.org/) \- Demo

------
vayarajesh
I would like to work on a side project with the owner of the side project to
make it better or larger in terms of performance and features-set. If anyone
interested in collaborating on the pre-existing side project let me know :)

Also if you want to sell your assets of your side projects(if it reached the
start-up state) you can use the [http://shutdown.io/](http://shutdown.io/)
(which was posted before few weeks on HN)

------
refrigerator
[http://www.curate.im](http://www.curate.im) \- content curation and discovery
platform. It lets users create, share, and discover lists of links on whatever
topic they want, to help people organise useful stuff and save people from
having to trawl through search engine results for good links about stuff. Log
in with the username 'test' and password 'test' to see the user dashboard etc
:)

~~~
gillis
I really like this idea. What are your thoughts on monetization of this and
getting more users on board?

~~~
refrigerator
Thanks! I built it last summer and posted it on a couple of forums but it's
basically dead. It would be awesome if more people would use it though, in
terms of monetisation I think some sort of 'Sponsored Curations' thing could
work quite well, where companies can create their own lists and have them
appear in users' feeds.

~~~
marban
Nice but this cries for turning into a spam farm (think squidoo) as soon as it
gets momentum.

~~~
gillis
True, a private / friend's group model would work best. Think how you can
invite friends on kippt.com/

------
rdegges
[http://www.bestfreebitcoin.com](http://www.bestfreebitcoin.com)

The most popular listing of free bitcoin websites for new bitcoin users. It
contains several affiliate links, and generates a bit of revenue each month.
Not hard to maintain, but I'm occupied with other things, so wouldn't mind
selling for a bit of cash to free up some personal time.

Could surely be monetized more, and cleaned up.

Last month: ~33k visits, 100% organic search traffic

------
archivator
Book In Bulgaria -
[http://www.bookinbulgaria.com](http://www.bookinbulgaria.com) \- It's a full-
blown reservation system, with a hotel reception endpoint (so that
availability is always accurate). Hotels can sign up themselves, and it also
has fully automatic billing.

We've received really positive feedback from both hotels and tourists, it just
turns out that Bulgaria is a really ( _really_ ) tiny market.

------
lefstathiou
Below are two projects we have that could use a little more love. We may not
be looking to sell them per se but would be willing to explore sharing in some
of the equity/upside with the right person that wants to run with them.

www.scriblink.com

One of the largest online whiteboards. Built on old technology, needs a
refresh but makes some respectable money every day from ads and monthly
subscriptions.

www.groupie.co

Available on Web and iPhone app. A niche group messaging and social networking
tool.

~~~
dk8996
I would love to help you with making scriblink more modern so it doesn't need
Java.

------
atko
I am actively working on a "Reddit"-like community. Open source, asp.net mvc
(c#,sql). Been working on it for a few weeks now. Would love to get some more
devs to join and contribute. At first this was a hobby thing that started with
windows forms but after finding out about asp.net mvc and entity framework,
this turned into at least 3 hours a day thing :)

[http://whoaverse.com](http://whoaverse.com)

~~~
Skuttan
Isnt this more a "exactly like reddit" community?

------
cezarfloroiu
[http://www.poemia.com](http://www.poemia.com) : publishing platform for poets
inspired from medium.com but only for poets.

I consider selling it as I don't have much time to focus on. The domain is top
and the site has a lot of potential once you manage to build a strong
community - shouldn't be too complicated but requires advertising efforts.

Built on Asp.NET MVC/SQL Server, hosted as Azure website.

PM if interested.

------
d2ncal
Video Mirchi - Bollywood music videos

[http://videomirchi.com](http://videomirchi.com)

Website and android application. It's the best way to listen to indian music
videos without getting lost in youtube.

Launched about 1.5 years ago and has been growing steadily since. It's fully
automated and new songs get automatically added so I don't have to spend a lot
of time on it. I do keep updating the app every now and then.

~~~
brickmort
Cool! I just spent a good 20 minutes playing through some of the playlists.
Some really catchy music on there, and the production on some of the videos is
amazing. Nice job!

------
shutton
[http://www.meetifyr.com/](http://www.meetifyr.com/) \- been around for 6
years, haven't touched the code in years, gets around 3k page views and 100
active events a month.

[http://www.bookmarks.io/](http://www.bookmarks.io/) \- working but
mothballed.

[http://convenely.com](http://convenely.com) \- current project, no traffic
yet.

~~~
imtu80
What problem you are solving with convenely? Isn't SMS an alternative
solution? Also, does it update my calendar?

~~~
shutton
Basically the same problem as my other site Meetifyr - a group of people
figuring out which day to do something on. Everyone votes on which days work
best from them. The difference for Convenely is the calendar view and every
event has it's own mailing list. It doesn't update your calendar.

------
niaher
[http://www.mylovecal.com](http://www.mylovecal.com) \- a site I've made with
a friend back in 2008. It requires absolutely no maintenance and earns a few
hundred bucks a month. Tried selling it, but the best offer we got was
somewhere around 10k $, which is way below our expectations. Now actually
working on renovating it and probably adding some new content and features.

~~~
avalaunch
Assuming a few hundred == 300, 10k seems fair, if not generous. At the
absolute most I'd expect it to fetch 20k. My guess is that your expectations
might be a tad unrealistic.

------
coupdejarnac
1\. Android app that compiles report of billable hours spent talking on phone
or texting. Intended for lawyers.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bxtel.com.call...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bxtel.com.callreport)

2\. Daily deals aggregator and deal wallet. Built on Django.
www.pocketpiggy.com (i just took this offline this morning :/ )

------
tekknolagi
[http://brightswipe.com](http://brightswipe.com) (functional prototype minus
uploading at [http://dev.brightswipe.com](http://dev.brightswipe.com))

It's a torrent uploader & indexer. It's written in Ruby with Sinatra and
fairly extensible.

I wrote it a couple years back, but got shut down by my parents and school
administrators. Pity.

Contact: purchase@bernsteinbear.com

------
joshsharp
Trying to get rid of my tweet archive service, Twitterscribe:
[http://twitterscribe.com](http://twitterscribe.com)

It's listed here on Side Projectors:
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/756](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/756)
but email address is in my bio if you want to discuss it outside there.

------
muratmutlu
We made an iPhone app that finds Instagram photos in any location you choose.
Just drop the pin on the map and geo-tagged photos appear. It's also an
Instagram client

150,000 downloads 1.2 million sessions Featured by Apple twice

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/instabam!-explore-
instagram/...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/instabam!-explore-
instagram/id437615875?mt=8)

~~~
mrfusion
Nothing is loading when I click on photos

------
balloob
[http://go-inside.appspot.com/](http://go-inside.appspot.com/)

Tool that allows users to create their own tours using Android Photospheres
and embed them on their website/view online.

See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0zk_VuX2b0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0zk_VuX2b0)
for a demo of the interface

Our current commitments prevent us from finishing it.

~~~
ShaneCurran_
Hey, what's your email address?

~~~
balloob
paulus [at] paulusschoutsen nl

------
wise_young_man
Leests - [http://leests.com](http://leests.com)

It was created to be more than just a Craigslist clone, to improve local and
eventually national listing of anything anywhere with a vision to change how
people buy and sell adding trust/safety and improved communication and
simplicity in the process as well as being developer friendly by being a
platform to build on.

------
quiqueqs
I'm selling RearView (www.rearviewapp.com), and android app which is similar
to the Frontback app. It's been online for about 5 months and there are 11.000
registered users and 2800 uploaded photos. I haven't added any sort of
monetization strategy (no free/premium version and also no ads). The only cost
that it has is a fixed $20 per month of hosting on DigitalOcean.

~~~
tekknolagi
This is interesting.

~~~
quiqueqs
You can reach me at hboregio [at] gmail

------
gtheme
[http://www.gtheme.io](http://www.gtheme.io) \- Premium Ghost Theme
Marketplace

Ghost ([https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)) will be the next big blogging
platform and GTheme.io is the first Ghost Theme marketplace that focus on
Ghost only. Ghost App marketplace is ready and waiting official Ghost App
available.

Email at my profile.

------
simondlr
Yep. [http://twimemachine.com](http://twimemachine.com). Easily read old
tweets. 700k Twitter users have used it. 31k uniques/month. Used by Paulo
Coelho, NBA & ESPN.

Stats here: [http://simondlr.com/post/63455198178/twimemachine-for-
sale](http://simondlr.com/post/63455198178/twimemachine-for-sale)

------
jtwarren
[http://learnto.com](http://learnto.com) \- A fun side project I worked on
that allows people to learn and teach (in person) with those in their
community.

Target market was medium/large organizations -- think large incubators, co-
working spaces, companies. These separate organizations would have their own
landing pages, learning cultures, etc.

~~~
capex
This seems interesting, I'd like to know the details. What's your email?

~~~
jtwarren
jtwarren@mit.edu

------
y1426i
[http://jokstop.com/](http://jokstop.com/) \- I built this during opensocial
days to understand virality factor and later put it up as a website. Currently
get's under 300k PV/year. You can have it for $500 obo. Comes with cool domain
name, PHP code, MySQL DB, Chrome offline capable extension. Email y1426i at
gmail.

------
haon99
StudyShuffle - [http://www.StudyShuffle.com/](http://www.StudyShuffle.com/)

Contact: noah[at]noahlitvin[dot]com

------
tempestn
I have a side project that I'm done with: www.movietempest.com. It's been
allowed to languish for a while though, so would need a bit work to be
functional again. (Also the tech isn't the most modern anymore. Python/django
on the back end, with mootools and custom js on the front end.)

Might as well post in case it's of interest to someone though!

------
coreymgilmore
I created a real-time communication platform for controlling home-automation
and connected devices. Allows for control from anywhere with web access, very
little set up on the "client" side. I tried to reverse engineer the way Nest
Thermostat works (communication and syncing settings wise). I succeeded and it
works.

First test project: Droplet, www.dropletlabs.com

------
chrisBob
Ocean Commotion: an iPad game with unique multi-touch game play. The graphics
are great, but I have no clue how to market, and I am not getting the
downloads I am looking for.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ocean-
commotion/id518629974?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ocean-
commotion/id518629974?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
sycren
I would be interested in helping you to market it for a share in revenue.

~~~
chrisBob
Great! Send me an email: chris@tactitionprogramming.com

------
ranty
Music mixing app for the Mac -
[http://www.atomicdroplet.com/](http://www.atomicdroplet.com/). Has excellent
beat gridding, amongst other things.

Makes about $1k/month, have run some promos in the $1-4k territory. Would suit
someone who is actually competent at marketing because my social numbers are
appalling. Circa $60k.

------
pepijndevos
[http://teamrelaychat.nl/](http://teamrelaychat.nl/) A IRC-based team chat
service. Discontinued.

[http://teamrelaychat.nl/bouncer/](http://teamrelaychat.nl/bouncer/) just the
bouncer part of it. Has a hand full of users. Mainly exists because I use it.

Never done any serious marketing for either.

------
elliottkember
[http://getforge.com/](http://getforge.com/) \- a superfast static web hosting
service. Some clever tech, a bunch of users, very little support and brings in
money. It's a nice project, but its success is more important than our owning
it. Someone else will be able to do more with it than us :)

~~~
ryanschmidt_
Your site came as inspiration to us on a project we're working on. I'd like to
learn more about it. ryan at skycatchfire dotcom

------
NicoJuicy
Perhaps [http://www.ledenboek.be](http://www.ledenboek.be), a Dutch membership
management used by 1 client. Dont have time for any marketing And already
translated it in English And French...

Currently i have a bigger project And i dont have time for it.

Its my backup plan if i lose my full time job for extra revenue.

On the bottom there is a demo link ;-)

------
pgopalan
[http://kanban2go.com](http://kanban2go.com) iOS app built on Ruby Motion is
almost ready.

~~~
gaboc
I tried to reach you with your email address mentioned on the website but the
delivery have failed. Do you have a vision how much do you expect to get for
this?

------
chintan39
I have a couple of projects I would like to pass on to someone.
[http://www.quoteily.com](http://www.quoteily.com)
[http://wephp.co](http://wephp.co)
[http://www.knowshops.com](http://www.knowshops.com) Contact me at
hi@chintan.pw

------
apapli
[http://www.aquarium-manager.com](http://www.aquarium-manager.com)

Built with RoR, running on Amazon. Needs a few tweaks otherwise sits there
running happily. It meets the needs of a niche and is steadily growing in
users / mailing list size. (About 1600 now).

You'll find my email address in my profile if interested.

------
jCanvas
[http://www.componentfactory.com](http://www.componentfactory.com)

A suite of .NET WinForms controls for Windows UI developers. I no longer have
the time to keep developing it and the sales are not enough to support a
developer full time. Maybe someone else can take it further or make use of the
software.

------
zscho97
[https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/dealios/id734913446?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/dealios/id734913446?mt=8)

It is an app that aggregates deals from over 1000+ different daily deal site
to find the best deals nearby.

Worked on it for a month, couldn't find a designer so just left it.

zackman8000@gmail.com

------
andrewtbham
I have an app, OnSite Time Tracker, in the Apple app store. It's a location
aware time tracking app. Last year it made $2,138 in revenue.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onsite-time-
tracker/id470803...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onsite-time-
tracker/id470803110?mt=8)

email is on profile

~~~
bigsparky
hey mate your email is not on your profile

------
vanwilder77
[http://boxmydownloads.com](http://boxmydownloads.com)

Has paying users, and demand for features. But because of time constraints, I
am not able to give enough time for this project. So anyone really interested
in taking this further, feel free to drop me an email at:
virendra.rajput567[at]gmail.com

------
enigmabomb
I spent 6 months building [http://KillSwit.ch](http://KillSwit.ch) and really
enjoyed the process, but I don't have time for it anymore because of QuiQui.me

It's written in Laravel 4.1 and uses Amazon Web Services. I'll sell the
domain, all the code, and all the marketing assets.

------
mandeepj
[http://stayontop.co/](http://stayontop.co/) \- I built this desktop app for
people spending most of their time on desktop. The idea is to have them remain
connected with social, news, weather and email without unlocking the mobile
phone every few mins to check for updates.

------
brianobush
A filtering product: [http://contexion.com/](http://contexion.com/)

Real-time engine in C, python-based tools. Language and encoding
identification and classification technology. Primary market is filtering for
kids, currently the only category is pornography. Manual support for violence.

------
darndt
[http://www.immomapper.ch/](http://www.immomapper.ch/) \- It's a meta search
engine for rental property in Switzerland. Real time filtering, price
comparison to rentals in the neighborhood, etc

Switzerland is a tiny market, have been thinking about expanding to other
countries...

------
cx42net
[http://www.black-frames.net](http://www.black-frames.net) \-
[http://bfram.es](http://bfram.es) : A fun website listing many
demotivationals posters, with the possibility to generate or upload images. I
have around 400 visitors per day.

~~~
QuasiAlon
Ever thought about monetizing it by selling prints/mugs/shirts etc? (or let
the creators sell them and take a cut)

------
andypotts
A lot of people are complaining about not having the time/budget. Checkout
getstarted2014, you can win about £50k development, marketing, and rackspace
hosting for your web/mobile app idea. -
[http://getstarted2014.co.uk/](http://getstarted2014.co.uk/)

------
zackproser
[http://www.article-optimize.com/](http://www.article-optimize.com/)

Gets a few articles through it every day - not making any money yet.

Need to invest the time to get more traffic, tighten the conversion process,
clean up email marketing component, etc.

I think it has potential as a lead gen for other products.

------
timothycrosley
[http://www.honeydo.es](http://www.honeydo.es) \- A social todo list. I use it
everyday personally, but simply don't have the bandwith to get it to the point
I believe it needs to be at and work full time / create and maintain my open
source projects.

------
m0dE
[http://www.innGrid.net](http://www.innGrid.net) \- hotel management software.
Minimal maintenance. (few hours a week) started 5 months ago. 100 signups, 9
active users. Generating about $2k/month. I'm currently working as hotel
owner/manager

------
robertoaiello
I am interested to sell [http://rallycause.com/](http://rallycause.com/) or to
recruit new management team. Hyperlocal deal that uses cause donations as a
motivators and causes as a channel to users. Validated biz model with pilot.
Good metrics

------
PhilipA
Would like to sell www.recovermywebsite.com, free service which recovers pages
from Yahoo/Bings cache. 1 of May I am starting a startup, and won't have time
to continue the service. It should be possible to monetize it. It is built on
Asp.net MVC with an NHibernate backend.

------
krmmalik
My side project is [http://storifi.it](http://storifi.it)

I dont have the time to work on it anymore, but i'd still like to see it do
well.

Would prefer to discuss a large controlling interest rather than a complete
sale for reasons i'm happy to discuss.

Contact mastermind at storifi.it

~~~
iDemonix
Just so you know, the buttons don't work for me. Chrome v33 on Mavericks.
They're blank green until you hover over them.

Also the logo does the same.

~~~
krmmalik
Didn't know that. Thanks so much.

------
megablast
Project Tracker Pro for the iPad app :
[https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/project-tracker-
pro/id741818...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/project-tracker-
pro/id741818905?mt=8)

A very easy to use project management app, with lots of features.

------
galfarragem
[http://www.archimodels.info](http://www.archimodels.info)

Leader blog in this niche. I don't want to sell but I would be interested in
having a valuation.

Revenue: ~$100/month (adsense and amazon affiliates).

Costs: $0 (tumblr hosted) + ~2-4 hours curation/month.

Stable 4k uniques/month.

------
wattjustin
I own and run ObjectiveSee.com and it receives about 1500 page views a month
on average but is targeted and a good domain. Just don't have time to run it
any more and someone with the passion and time could run that site. Or use the
domain for their own project.

------
vbv
I made [http://www.cliffchat.com/](http://www.cliffchat.com/) a couple of
years ago.

It's a place where college/university students get their questions answered,
answer others questions, and help each other out.

In a way, a stackoverflow for students.

~~~
Lilme
I have a few ideas for this. Send me an email sagacityhappens at gmail

~~~
vbv
I'll shoot you an email today. Thank you.

------
dfitzpat
Unbound Booking [http://unboundbooking.com](http://unboundbooking.com)
connects performers (musicians, educators, storytellers, puppeteers, etc) with
libraries, schools, community centers, etc. Email dan@ the domain for more
info.

------
yvsong
[http://www.ulmusoft.com](http://www.ulmusoft.com)

Prosper Stocks -- best visual stock screener for iPad in my opinion, and
investment portfolio performance study tool. My interest shifted away from
stock market and would like to sell this app.

~~~
LluisGerard
I was also thinking about creating a stock screener but don't know where to
get market data. Where do you get yours? Thank you!

I think your app could be better with some UX/UI re-thinking.

~~~
yvsong
For commercial apps one needs to buy data. Personal projects can use free data
from some websites. I have ideas (and others' suggestions) to improve the UI
of the app, but decided to pursue other directions.

------
adrianmacneil
[https://exp-resso.com/](https://exp-resso.com/) \- shopping cart CMS plugin
(PHP), ~100k p/a revenue. Could probably be a full time income for someone
looking to escape the 9-5 and work from anywhere in the world.

~~~
quaffapint
Just for my knowledge - would love to hear more on how you get your customers
and able to make such a nice revenue. Thanks.

------
guybrushT
[http://www.scatter.fm/](http://www.scatter.fm/) (and a mobile app) - a
location based deal site and mobile app for hunting deals from nearby shops.
Zero users (never launched).Available to anyone who wants to run it.

~~~
linh
I had a very similar idea. I can't find your contact info, but you can contact
me at henry at henrylin.me if you want to discuss this further.

------
nitinpande
[https://mentii.com](https://mentii.com) \- a peer to peer career advisory
network. The site features are listed here -
[https://mentii.com/features](https://mentii.com/features).

------
davecap1
I have a site called TwitterAudit (twitteraudit.com) that started as a side
project. We just started making a bit of money on it from paid re-audits. The
site gets about 40k uniques/month. There are about 150k registered users and
about 250k audits.

~~~
marban
You'll probably have to spend your first revenues on getting a non C&D-prone
domain name.

~~~
davecap1
Good call, thanks.

------
arfliw
[http://warsocial.com](http://warsocial.com)

HTML5 game similar to risk. Rails/Angular/Redis/Heroku

Took over two years to build. Now it just needs a bunch of players.
Monetization isn't built in yet but it's ready for it.

~~~
darrennix
This is just KDice, is it not?

~~~
arfliw
Inspired by KDice, yes. There are some key differences in game play, rules and
mechanics, that were meant to improve upon KDice's shortcomings.

------
peacemaker
I'm looking into selling
[http://eventbookingpro.com](http://eventbookingpro.com). Had a bunch of sales
but zero advertising. Needs someone who understands marketing to make some
good money with this.

------
alexrbarlow
[https://musrr.com](https://musrr.com) \- A profile for bands or artists,
fairly polished, needs some more features etc but I don't feel like i have the
time to really look after it like it should be!

~~~
fiatjaf
Do you have lots of users? How did you market it?

------
aoakenfo
I have a Mac/PC drawing app that I never released:
[http://www.conceptualinertia.net/aoakenfo/forkira-flash-
draw...](http://www.conceptualinertia.net/aoakenfo/forkira-flash-drawing-app)

------
jonathanbird
\- [http://www.snippetrepo.com](http://www.snippetrepo.com) \- Snippet Repo is
a members-only code repository to share useful code snippets. \- 10-15k unique
visitors a month \- 4 months old \- 2k users

------
feifan
cupsofcocoa.com

A blog with iOS programming tutorials starting from Objective-C itself and
installing Xcode to networking and graphics. Strong ratings on content and
writing quality.

I started the site in high school — I was teaching myself iOS development and
realized there wasn't a site that started from ground zero. So I set out to
fix that.

30k monthly visits at its peak (without any promotion), but since coming to
college I haven't had time to create much content. Now getting 10k monthly
visits.

Been around 2.5 years. Would love if anyone's interested in writing some
posts, updating existing content, or taking over the mission of teaching
people to program on iOS.

~~~
adambenayoun
How can I get in contact with you? Alternatively reach out to me (email is in
profile)

~~~
feifan
Just sent you an email

------
techvibe2
I have built this site almost 6 years ago. Twitter users can tweet texts with
more than 140 chrs.

[http://www.fullstory.co/](http://www.fullstory.co/)

The site according to google analytics about 50k visits monthly.

~~~
bazookaBen
how do I contact you?

------
quickpost
[http://mmabuzzsaw.com/](http://mmabuzzsaw.com/) MMA News aggregator. 12,000
uniques per month. Aggregator / 30k pageviews. No ads right now, but could
easily add them.

~~~
imjk
Did you build the sites yourself (aside from the blog) or is it built on a
cms? Also, where you do you get your traffic from? I can't imagine a site like
this indexes well in search engines.

~~~
quickpost
Built in Django. Fully automated. I haven't touched it in 6months or more and
it just keeps running.

And you are correct, not a huge search footprint due to the lack of unique /
authoritative content, but it's got good rankings where it matters - "mma news
aggregator" => #1. :)

~~~
butler14
zero appreciable search demand for that phrase (global, english)

~~~
quickpost
That's not what my analytics say.

------
wusatiuk
got a project in beta
([http://www.calltracking.at/](http://www.calltracking.at/) \- currently
german only, will soon launch the english version at
[http://www.calltracking.net](http://www.calltracking.net)) which will give
you the chance to track phonecalls in your web analytics , depending on the
traffic source the visitor is coming from. I see a huge opportunity,
especially in the B2B segement and in explanation-intensive products and
services. beta testers / investors / buyers welcome.

~~~
otto12
Sounds interesting.

Would love to see this for The Netherlands..

No pricing yet for the German version?

~~~
wusatiuk
would love to see a dutch betatester as well. please contact me on g+ / skype
to setup a testaccount.

------
brianbreslin
I am trying to sell off [http://twitbin.com](http://twitbin.com) Built it in
2007, updated it along the way. 450k downloads, 7500 daily active. Considering
any serious offers.

------
simonbarker87
[http://www.oneqstn.com](http://www.oneqstn.com) \- has around 200 - 1,000
daily visits. Very popular in Saudi Arabia (no idea why), could do with some
time spent on promotion.

------
usaphp
[http://zbugs.com](http://zbugs.com) \- the little project which was even on a
front page of HN, was featured on many websites has couple thousand monthly
visitors only.

~~~
bazookaBen
interested. how do I contact you?

------
spossy
[http://www.tiny.ie/](http://www.tiny.ie/) \- URL shortener with click through
statistics i put together for my own use at the time, have done nothing with
it since.

------
tank6b
I have some domains in that I think are cool so if anyone is interested just
let me know

koraxon.com - [https://dribbble.com/shots/222674-Koraxon-
Logo](https://dribbble.com/shots/222674-Koraxon-Logo)

upsolid.com

enymo.com - MONEY totally misspelled but cool sounding

uprain.com

arslight.com - photography - [https://dribbble.com/tank6b/projects/1893-Ars-
Light](https://dribbble.com/tank6b/projects/1893-Ars-Light)

pulxr.com -
[https://dribbble.com/tank6b/projects/512-Pulxr](https://dribbble.com/tank6b/projects/512-Pulxr)
\- [https://dribbble.com/tank6b/projects/63610-New-
PULXR](https://dribbble.com/tank6b/projects/63610-New-PULXR)

------
rajeshinf
SMART platform - [http://smart-platform.com/](http://smart-platform.com/) \-
Out of the box SaaS enablement container (cloud ready). It is open sourced.

------
jason_slack
I have a popular cross-platform text editor (well, it was popular until I had
to get a full time job).

I wrote a ring-tone maker for OS X that lets you select your music from your
iTunes Library and mix it up.

------
lbr
scendr.com

Makes sending hand written cards easy. Drop an email to note@scendr.com.
Writers take care transcribing and sending.

Churns out a good chunk each month. Could definitely scale further if you had
the time and energy.

~~~
junto
I've been looking for something this for years, but the service is missing one
thing - scheduling.

I have terrible hand-writing and a poor memory for birthdays. I'd like to
schedule cards to be sent out, pre-writing them maybe a year in advance.

It means I can sit down and write all the birthday cards in one sitting, and
then forget about them. Not really in the spirit of birthday's I know.

I would need to be able to cancel a card (should for example, an elderly
relative die before their birthday).

Where are the cards sent from? I'm wondering what stamps get put on the
envelope when sent internationally.

~~~
lbr
Really interesting feedback. Thank you. -Cards sent from Vermont. The postmark
is small and bland. -Stamps are USA stamps. Very plain, but elegant. -With
regards to your feature, I'd be happy to create that for you. If you send an
email to note@scendr.com with a document containing: the letters, the
addresses and the dates you want them sent - I could take care of that for
you. Let me know.

------
hahla
Reversegif.com - 300k-400k visitors per month (majority US) for 3+ years with
no work. Adsense can be replaced after reviewing uploads for nsfw content -
avg $10/day. Pageviews 700k+

~~~
dylanwenzlau
Well hello! I must stay I've stumbled on your site a few times, being in the
GIF business. Cool to see so many of these site owners on HN. I also left a
reply on a site I run, imgflip.com, somewhere on the page here.

NSFW content is definitely one of the harder challenges when it comes to
advertising on user-generated GIFs...

------
zscho97
____4k in sales a month with NO ADS in the past 16 months __*

I own Facebook.com/strapbacks Strapbacks.com and it is starting to get boring!

Looking to get out! I have an awesome supplier in NYC and LA.

~~~
sideproject
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/751/strapback...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/751/strapbackscom)

------
dylanwenzlau
imgflip.com - meme & gif creation/sharing site

Traffic: 2.5M visits/mo, 5.5M pageviews/mo

Revenue: 9K/mo

Cost to run: 1.5K/mo

The heart of the site is the Meme and GIF generators, best on the net if you
ask me ;). Pro subscriptions are the biggest source of revenue. I'm not sure I
would say "want to sell", but I spend most of my time on a much larger
project/team, so I don't give it the attention it deserves. For that reason, I
would be glad to see someone (or a team) who wanted to build it out much more.

[edit: spacing]

~~~
rihegher
Really nice site!

I'd like to have some more infos, Could you send me an email as I don't have
yours? vincent at 13pass.com

------
deanpcmad
Desktoply - a Desktop & Homescreen sharing site -
[http://desktop.ly](http://desktop.ly) Email me at dean[at]voupe.co.uk if
interested

------
mirsimiki
[http://gsick.com](http://gsick.com)

It's a complete media sharing platform I made. Similar to Reddit but with a
much faster way to view the content.

~~~
megablast
It ran very slowly for me, and hat a lot less info. Scrolling was very slow.

------
jawerty
__*

Hyro - real-time HTML5 editor -
[http://jawerty.github.io/Hyro](http://jawerty.github.io/Hyro) \- if
interested, contact me at jawerty210@gmail.com

 __ _

------
fotoblur
[http://www.fotoblur.com](http://www.fotoblur.com) \- ~170K Visitors / mo.,
2.6 Million page views / mo., inquire within.

------
maswewe
I have one here.. it's quite engaging but don't have much time to make it as a
business.

[http://quickasian.com](http://quickasian.com)

------
digita88
I did have a side project that I was close to selling. Luckily I didn't and
one year later the potential buyer shut down and I still have my side project

------
nav
[http://www.sportschimp.com](http://www.sportschimp.com) HTML5 app/website.
HotorNot type sports betting with friends.

~~~
RussianCow
Seems to 404 for me.

~~~
tekknolagi
Remove the 'www.' prefix

~~~
nav
Thanks - accidentally added the www.

------
bwagy
This is a great thread, there is an idea in matching these with marketers as
vice versa they're usually looking for great ideas to sink their teeth into.

------
jyothepro
[http://albumsyncer.jyothepro.com](http://albumsyncer.jyothepro.com)

iOS App to sync your Facebook freinds albums to Dropbox. Backend is PHP

------
deanclatworthy
[http://unfriend.io](http://unfriend.io) \- Facebook application with over
8000 monthly users, ~1000 who use it every day.

~~~
pa5tabear
How does this work? I just tried clicking through and it returned a list of
friends who added me.

If there was no list of people who deleted me, does that mean it hasn't
happened? Was it working properly?

~~~
jtokoph
I'm going to assume that it saves a record of your friendships when you first
login. Then every time you come back to the site it looks at your current
friend list and tells you the names of the people that dropped off.

~~~
tomfakes
If it does work this way, this is a breach of the Facebook developer terms of
service. Data may be cached for specific amounts of time, but long term
storage is not allowed. When this app gets big enough to notice, Facebook will
shut it down

~~~
deanclatworthy
This is not true:
[https://developers.facebook.com/policy/#data](https://developers.facebook.com/policy/#data)

> You may cache data you receive through use of the Facebook API in order to
> improve your application’s user experience, but you should try to keep the
> data up to date. This permission does not give you any rights to such data.

~~~
anthony_franco
Although it's not specifically in their terms, FB has a history[1] of trying
to prevent unfriending apps (it's a cat and mouse game).

[1] [http://socialfixer.com/blog/2013/10/27/facebook-doesnt-
want-...](http://socialfixer.com/blog/2013/10/27/facebook-doesnt-want-you-to-
know-who-unfriends-you-do-you/)

~~~
deanclatworthy
Yes, I'm aware of this. But the applications they went after adjusted Facebook
(injected into the DOM), instead of leveraged their API to provide
functionality through a Facebook canvas app, or externally.

------
pointpointclick
kittyroulette.com + kittehroulette.com

Chat roulette for cat videos... Next Kitty!

Not currently live... No revenue... launched it on April 1, 2010 when news
about ChatRoulette was all over the place. It went pretty viral and enjoyed a
nice long tail of traffic. Took it down recently to switch hosts, and never
finished...

I also have the following domains: keyboard.cat, instakitty.com,
instapuppy.com, kittyleaks.com, okaykitty.com, emojikit.com, bananaphone.me,
srsbiz.co

------
jelmerdejong
Recurify - [http://www.recurify.co](http://www.recurify.co)

With Recurify you can make any order a recurring order. Subscribe to anything!

~~~
imtu80
What is your contact information? Can you email me at imtu80 at hotmail.

------
Jsarokin
[http://redditsimple.com](http://redditsimple.com) \- save, search & share
your reddit upvotes & saved content.

------
Lidador
CommentGame.com, featured on [http://allfacebook.com/comment-
game_b126161](http://allfacebook.com/comment-game_b126161)

Thanks.

------
elleferrer
OutsourceSy - [http://www.OutsourceSy.com](http://www.OutsourceSy.com)

*Please use the contact form on the website for inquiries.

------
zwtaylor
[http://www.bitlegal.io](http://www.bitlegal.io) \- A database and map of
global virtual currency regulations

~~~
markhall
Couldn't find your email in your profile. Drop me an email of your asking
price.

------
binarydreams
[http://cssdeck.com](http://cssdeck.com) \- lets see what kind of tempting
offers you can come up with.

------
mtayseer
[http://rawa7.com](http://rawa7.com)

Search engine for public transportation in Cairo, Egypt. The website is in
Arabic.

------
pibefision
HTTP://CryptoCurrenciesTalk.com

Community about crypto. 6 months old. 100 members. 3000 uniques a day. Highly
indexed un Google. Discourse based.

------
sfalbo
I created [http://easypromocodes.com](http://easypromocodes.com) to generate
business cards with promo codes for iOS apps.

The site was created with PHP, Moo.com API, the iTunes API, and the Google
link shortener.

I needed this myself and never really marketed the site. I found it useful to
create promo code give aways when attending trade shows for some of the other
iOS apps I developed (the iJuror iPad app for attorneys is the example shown
on the site).

~~~
cbzk
Love the concept. What's your userbase like? I'd be interested in buying
it/taking it over.

Edit: I see you have it listed on SideProjectors. Is $25,000 correct or a
typo? Doesn't quite line up well with 10 users a month :)

~~~
sfalbo
Hi the price on SideProjectors is a typo - I need to fix that. No wonder no
one has jumped on it :)

The usage is really quite low - I never spent any time marketing it
unfortunately. It was easier for me to use the site than manually create the
collateral that I wanted so I built it.

If you'd like more details feel free to email me (address in my profile).

------
sidwyn
[http://definitionapp.com](http://definitionapp.com) \- One page dictionary
for iOS.

------
kaa2102
spendology.net/calculators - Several online financial calculators including a
smart budget calculator, rent vs. buy calculato, and a gas vs. electric car
calculator. The website his in a partnership with Bankrate Inc. to serve
advertisements for banks, brokerages, insurance companies, and credit cards.

------
RedneckBob
Yup, CityBidz: [http://citybidz.com](http://citybidz.com)

Email me jim[DOT]oquinn@gmail.com

------
coinspotting
Hacker News For Coins - [http://coinspotting.com](http://coinspotting.com)

~~~
mattgecko
very interested in this - can you email me? hello[at]mattcowlin.com

------
leoplct
Yes, [http://uk.zapping.io](http://uk.zapping.io)

It's a TV Guide, full of potentials.

~~~
bwethington
where do you get your data?

------
joewee
I've been sitting on partypal.com for a long time. Any ideas for apps that
could use this brand?

------
miriadis
yes, [http://HTMLform.com](http://HTMLform.com). Its a form designer with some
cool features like popup forms. Cool price too.

If you want to try the Premium version write me at info(at)htmlform.com

if you are interested write me there. I dont read HN a lot.

------
rajlal
[http://interviewinfo.net/](http://interviewinfo.net/)

------
joeblau
There should be a website for selling old projects. This post has more
comments than points.

~~~
chintan39
[http://talkbig.co](http://talkbig.co) \- Coming Soon

------
tegansnyder
[http://www.gofootwork.com](http://www.gofootwork.com)

------
frankdenbow
Startup Threads Monthly -
[https://www.startupthreads.com/monthly](https://www.startupthreads.com/monthly)

200 subscribers (another ~100 that are delinquent but could be reactivated).
With some marketing effort and the right company connections can make you
$4-5k / month in profit within a few months.

------
abeiz
Just sold [https://bitflop.me](https://bitflop.me)

------
iloveyouocean
[http://viddyjam.com](http://viddyjam.com)

Pandora for music videos.

~40k/views

~~~
mailshanx
How do you get the data necessary to generate recommendations?

------
gdilla
cloudkeep.com - nothing goin on. just the domain which is a good one.

------
willwilliams
Android app, adult orientated. 1millions downloads, 100k active users

~~~
kiberstranier
Can you contact me please? kiberstranier%gmail

------
antonwinter
bcoinex.com

its an automated bitcoin trading bot. The bot actually does make a profit for
the customer, all be it a small one.

Its had about $1000 of purchases in the last month. Which is also how long its
been running.

------
coinspotting
iPad blog at [http://iptiam.com](http://iptiam.com) iptiam is abbreviation for
iPad therefore i am. Domain can be used as i ping therefore i am also.

------
korabhhh
mapstylr.com MapStylr is a free online tool that helps you create, store and
publish unique google map styles.

~~~
ateevchopra
Dude. You are storing passwords in plain text! and sending it via email. Not
cool

~~~
korabhhh
Nope, We are using wp_hash password that is generated by Wordpress.

------
antonwinter
2nd post for me www.landinggear.me

~~~
stevemart
Nice site. Is this for sale? There is no apparent revenue model - are there
plans to monetize it?

------
pkulak
Mealfire.com Nobenjam.in

------
anuaitt
gmailsharedtasks.com

------
markis125
trackfordropbox.com

------
rajlal
protrackonline.com

------
ryanstout
exceptionhub.com

------
marincounty
I got a 1954 chevy truck. Older restoration. Supposed it ave a corvette
engine(327?). You will need to tow it away. It's a first series. If you tow it
away I'll take 5 grand. You will not find a better truck to restore--at this
price. And the best part about this project, there's no computer.

And yes--for the right price I will sell physibles.com. It does nothing now,
but I think the name has potential. I want way more money than Thepiedpiper gt
though.

------
khayorde_4-real
Sorry I'm posting this here. Don't know how to start a new thread.

What Potential Security issues are present in the RUST system, and what
recommendations would you give to deal with them?

------
chintan39
I am building a site exactly for this. Please pre register at
[http://join.talkbig.co/](http://join.talkbig.co/) First 100 Members get free
listing.

